# Berkhof on The Three Points of Common Grace in All Parts Reformed



## Travis Fentiman (Sep 6, 2014)

Friends, 


For the first time in human history (to my knowledge) all the translated quotes from Dutch to English of Louis Berkhof's 'The Three Points [of Common Grace] in All Parts Reformed,' are in one place, here, for your viewing pleasure:


The Three Points in All Parts Reformed | Reformed Books Online


(if you know anyone who knows Dutch, and is capable and willing, please gently force them to translate the whole of Berkhof's De Drie Punten in Alle Deelen Gereformeerd)


----------

